# My sis is in a commerical! :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Haha! *beams* I am so happy for her LOL She was at the right place at the right time. My sis is the one who goes "aahhhh!" Rofl... Stardom, here it comes. right?! Rofl... <3


----------



## Scotmando (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool! A star is born!


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Cool!!! 
When it airs you have to give
us the link 


Cheers 
Spiro


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

oop yup the link is there, (I think it works) Its for a scene card, they secretly taped people as they went to the movies but when they got there everything was free and the staff popped out of the seats and stuff. LOL

My sister was ordering food and she was staring at this tall tall stack of cups, she started to peer at the stack and she goes "Hey! There is a camera in there!" The staff guy was like.. Noo..no.. camera.. 

I am just so happy for her.. scored some awesome cash too, for going to free movies! Talk about lucky timing!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

That's the cutest "aahhhh!" ever, lol!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> oop yup the link is there, (I think it works) Its for a scene card, they secretly taped people as they went to the movies but when they got there everything was free and the staff popped out of the seats and stuff. LOL
> 
> My sister was ordering food and she was staring at this tall tall stack of cups, she started to peer at the stack and she goes "Hey! There is a camera in there!" The staff guy was like.. Noo..no.. camera..
> 
> I am just so happy for her.. scored some awesome cash too, for going to free movies! Talk about lucky timing!


Just saw it 2 mins ago on CH26. Didn't see the youtube link till after I saw the tv commercial. Only clicked to me when I saw Solarz say 'cutest ahhh'. Dunnno about the hidden cam in the cups thing. It can go both ways. Glad yah sis won some stuff but on the flip side I'd be probably 'WTF!?' if the staff guy said no camera as there and pull the camera out to prove there was a camera. Also a little creepy on the hidden cam thing.

Where was that theater?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ha ha ha ... can I have an autograph? 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

cool, this was by my place, or at least most of the clip looks like the cineplex @ fairview mall!


----------

